# Coffee and Independent Cafes in Sheffield?



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Right in looking to source some local roasters to sheffield and attempt to have a poke at some CF members to see if maybe there's anyone with any experience with either the local roasters or knowledge of nice places to get a good coffee fix when I'm out!

Having done abit of homework I've found "foundry coffee roasters" - which I believe is based here, I've looked at pollards but I have no idea of there opening hours.

Even though I like the idea of picking my bags of beans up from a local roaster and having a nice nerdy chat I realise I may have to give up the ghost and look for beans at places such as HasBean, HD ect.

Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

Tamper coffee on Westfield terrace (near the Tesco on West st.) sells some Ozone coffee roasters beans (and make a damn good flat white) and theres a deli in town called Marmadukes (near the Crucible) that sells Monmouth beans (at what I recall being pretty reasonable prices too! I've only been in once though...).


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh lord, I walked past tampers shop and peaking through the condensed windows I saw what looked like an awesome hideout, couldn't help but get the feeling that if I ventured in I'd instantaneously be an outsider, will man up when I nip into uni tomorrow









I've heard good things about a few independents - and I remember the a few from my childhood like the one down the side of the cathedral.

Just seems like when your out of the know its a bit difficult.


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

Cafeology might be worth a look, at the bottom of Woodseats rd in S8. I have not tried it, so can't give an opinion.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Tamper are proper coffee lovers. They're always up for a geeky chat. I think he's called Rob from NZ? Might be wrong. They're not that cheap though. I think I paid £5.20 for a bag for their espresso blend last time I was there.

You'd be far better buying from somewhere like RaveCoffee and then occasionally popping into a cafe when you happen to be passing. You can strike up a relationship with some of these smaller online roasters as they're always willing to email chat or answer the phone.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I usually buy from Limini in Bradford and I've a suspicion they use a roaster in Sheffield, might be worth a call to them.

Ian


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks Ian I was looking at luminati they look like a good option web page is well organised too which is always a decent sign.

I popped into tampers cafe today and bought 200g of the two espresso blends they serve in store


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Silly iPhone sending that early I meant limini

And so far the blends seem ok just quite pricey at 5.50 for 200g I was desparate to get something fresh for my mc2 though.

On an irrelevant note - insane how much difference a grinder makes it reminds me of when I first mounted L glass up to my canon dslr


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn you. I want some L glass









What have you got?

I'm on a 60D with a 50mm F1.8 & 18-135 kit lens


----------



## TheCoffeeLocator (Aug 6, 2012)

Try Bragazzi's on Ecclesall road. Also there is a small Italian run place just by the Cathedral, but cant remember the name.


----------



## TheCoffeeLocator (Aug 6, 2012)

Italian place is on St James Street


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> Damn you. I want some L glass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take quite a lot of photos so I have a lot of glass! 70-200 2.8 IS mk2 100mm macro L erm 24 105 L - that's all L wise then some fast primes on a 5d mk3 body

Thanks for the info!

Yeah the Italian place down the side of the cathedral has gone, I remember my mum used to go when I was younger and take me there.

I had a hunch there'd be some sort of coffee boutique on eccy road, it's near my uni house so ill have a look soon.

Meanwhile I'm enjoying a nice brew I made with those beans from tamper - (roasted by ozone in London I think it says on the bag)


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Bragazzi's is on Abbeydale Road.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I thought we were talking about the cafe that was down the side of the cathedral that is gone though and ill have to have a look on abbeydale road also


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Tapatalk double posted


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

I think Bragazzi use Pollards coffee.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

As far as I recall, Pollards don't roast their own now they're on Eccy Rd. They also have massive jars with about 20 kgs of coffee beans in. I seriously doubt it's all that fresh to be honest. I got 250g from there a while ago and I didn't rate it at all.

Best bet, shop online at Rave or similar


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Just thought I'd add to finding another promising independent on glossop road just up from bar one - I think it's called eight ounce coffee using and selling beans roasted by Rialto - I picked up 200g today of the blend they use in store and after dialling it in I'm quite happy with it.

Obviously I paid the price from getting the beans from the store at £5 for 200g but I'm happy to say ill be going there again to have a drink - they was a nice new 2 group commercial machine sat waiting to be installed so I guess there getting some business.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have been into pollards a couple of times in the last few months and asked different members of staff re roasting dates. On both occasions I was assured the beans had been roasted within the last 48hrs. I can't comment on the quality as it was all within 3 weeks if getting my machine, so I was still in trial and error mode. I've defaulted to Rave for now and have now got my head around grind, dose, tamp, extraction etc, so may go back and get some of their beans once I run out to give them a second chance.

I have to say every time I went in there were people queuing to the door


----------



## 14gg (Dec 24, 2012)

I can confirm 100% that Pollards are not only roasters who supply Bragazzis and Limini with their coffee but are totally behind anyone with an interest in coffee. They have a retail only outlet on Ecclesall road but the roasting is carried out on Tinsley ind estate. I thoroughly recommend them.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool. I think I'll pay Bragazzis a visit to find out what pollards beans should taste like, then head to Pollards. I really struggled to dial their beans in. I think A because I had only just got my Classic and was still experimenting and B having had a bag from Hasbean which was equally hard to dial in and now a bag of rave. I've realised that the roast at pollards and HB were pretty light, whereas Rave sig is dark in comparison. Which from having read lots on here, light roasts are a bit more unforgiving. That's my excuse anyway


----------



## 14gg (Dec 24, 2012)

Pollards have been in Sheffield for over 100 years. Its a friendly Yorkshire firm I bought my La Spaziale from them - they also run in house barista courses and have an impressive roasting house. I can hand on heart recommend their Puccini beans for espresso based drinks, lovely, bold and reminiscent of Rave's signature blend in mho.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

I did try Puccini and Mississippi, but as I say, I didn't really know what I was doing and ran out of beans before I'd managed to get either right.

I'll give it another go.

Couldn't fault the service etc and I'm all for putting money back into the local economy. Plus it's convenient, as I work 100 yards away.

I did ask about barista training in Sheff and the lady said she wasn't aware of any though.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Contact Callum on here he does a little training, he is exceptionally knowledgeable and is in Sheffield..


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I can do you a day of training... Was offering this up to a few forum members but nothing ended up happening.

And in terms of buying coffee locally it depends what your looking for in terms of roast profile and quality (and arguably therefore price)

Edit : nice of CC to beat me to it!


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll PM you Callum if that's ok.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd be up for some training as well, Callum if you want to try to get a small group together.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Pollards had a shop behind Coles at one time but I think that they closed it some years ago. Didnt realise that they a shop on Eccy Road


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

They were forced to close it as part of City redevelopment that never happened so they moved to eccy road.

Their coffee is fine but it's pretty traditional and i've not seen a light roast from them.

New cafe beside the broadfield pub on abbeydale road is a good example of trad medium/dark roast done really well. They source from pollard's using their own designed blend which has some light roast in.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Good to know. I'll give them a visit too


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

oracleoftruth said:


> They were forced to close it as part of City redevelopment that never happened so they moved to eccy road.
> 
> Their coffee is fine but it's pretty traditional and i've not seen a light roast from them.
> 
> New cafe beside the broadfield pub on abbeydale road is a good example of trad medium/dark roast done really well. They source from pollard's using their own designed blend which has some light roast in.


Didnt they have a shop in Meadowhall near where Sainsburys used to be at one point ?

I remember getting their Java coffee (must be 20+ years ago) and Mrs WD thought it tasted of *** ash. I liked it in a FP


----------



## 14gg (Dec 24, 2012)

Callum, I would be up for a days training if you decide to press ahead with the idea. Many thanks


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If I got the train into the city, bearing in mind I would be on foot, what would be my best options please.

Ian


----------



## 14gg (Dec 24, 2012)

Tamper coffee on Westfield terrace (near the Tesco on West st. Serve coffee from Ozone they take great care whatever method you ask them to use be it espresso, Hario v60 pour over or Aeropress they do it all with grey skill. Great New Zealand inspired food as well


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Tamper coffee is fantastic. Owner is a really nice guy. Cracking cake selection too


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't suppose any of you based in South Yorks have got an OPV pressure gauge I could borrow for a day have you? I'm debating making my own, but started to try and take my stock PF spouts off the other day and it looks like being an epic


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I do but it's currently on loan. I will see if I can find out when it's coming back. You're more than welcome to it when its here.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks oracle


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> If I got the train into the city, bearing in mind I would be on foot, what would be my best options please.
> 
> Ian


The best is probably upshot but it's also furthest from the station.

From the station you are closest to tamper at sellers wheel. Only about 3 or 4 minutes from there. Further up is marmadukes another 4 minutes stroll away.

You could get a quick Bus up to upshot to see their EK43 or you could stroll their via steamyard, tamper at westfield terrace and marmadukes. You could also do that in reverse and start with upshot.

You may be quite caffeinated by then!


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

MattRobbo45 said:


> I don't suppose any of you based in South Yorks have got an OPV pressure gauge I could borrow for a day have you? I'm debating making my own, but started to try and take my stock PF spouts off the other day and it looks like being an epic


My spout came off very easily. I'll do a swap if you totally can't get it off as I have a spare with spout off.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Cheers. I got it moved about 90' and then struggled so put it back. Will have another bash today.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Think I just wedged a screwdriver in there. I hear some are glued on for some unfathomable reason.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah. It looks Like there's black thread lock in there


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

sherazbutts said:


> i like The Blue Moon Cafe 2 St James Row Sheffield, United Kingdom


hi can you take the link adversting a coffee related business out of your signature please .

if you want to advertise please contact Glenn forum admin for rates.


----------

